# I feel like being a tease...(pics)



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I should be receiving it within the next two weeks, it should be painted by next wednesday and off to UPS right after that. I'll post pics of the build up as soon as it's done. And as soon as I post a pic or two of it built up, go check out my blog, I'll have a write-up of how things went down in the last months, and how me and Brad worked together on this project.

Enjoy!


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

very nice...what color is it getting painted


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

free rider said:


> very nice...what color is it getting painted


Only Brad knows!


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Do you know!?!?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeah. He does, but only because he's the one sending it to paint and he has to tell the painter! I would've loved to surprise even him, but I don't think it would really be possible.

BTW, I am the only Nemesis Project owner with a bike this colour. I expect it to be quite sexy when built up. I can't wait, I have great plans for it. All I need now is a fork and I want to change my wheelset and tires.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> Yeah. He does, but only because he's the one sending it to paint and he has to tell the painter! I would've loved to surprise even him, but I don't think it would really be possible.
> 
> BTW, I am the only Nemesis Project owner with a bike this colour. I expect it to be quite sexy when built up. I can't wait, I have great plans for it. All I need now is a fork and I want to change my wheelset and tires.


ewwwwww


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

f0ggy said:


> ewwwwww


Hey that's not nice!

Edit: And f0ggy, it won't be raw!


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

THAT is why I want a nemesis . . .

I hope I get good enough to deserve one some day.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey, I'm nowhere good enough, but I'll get there!


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

me want nemesis toooooo


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

paintballeerXC said:


> me want nemesis toooooo


I can't wait to have mine. Only two more weeks, two little weeks. Then give me about a month to order up and build everything.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

i think i may deserving of a nemesis frame sooner or later or whenever i get mine and my custom powdercoated deity cranks to match the frame (brad=awesome). thats gonna be the 2nd out of at least 3 or more nemesis frames in chapel hill NC aka nemesis capital, USA only cause half of us teamers reside tehre. w00t!


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i like that seat stay bridge. very sick


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

J-dogg said:


> i think i may deserving of a nemesis frame sooner or later or whenever i get mine and my custom powdercoated deity cranks to match the frame (brad=awesome). thats gonna be the 2nd out of at least 3 or more nemesis frames in chapel hill NC aka nemesis capital, USA only cause half of us teamers reside tehre. w00t!


I am the only one in Quebec, and the 7th or so in Canada I think, so I can easily say I'm the only french canadian to ride a Nemesis frame.

To top it off, AFAIK I'm the only team member up north, and the only one with a bike the colour I picked.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

sorry cant remember... are you gettin the 26" or 24" version?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

cummings said:


> sorry cant remember... are you gettin the 26" or 24" version?


Everyone needs two extra inches!:thumbsup:


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

oh suck a c*ck! 24s are the future! no but seriously, theyre amazing, espeshially ifg your small like me (5'5" 115) you need sumpin small and light (deathmobile 24) so i can huck teh mad k-nar for brad to exhibit!


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> THAT is why I want a nemesis . . .
> 
> I hope I get good enough to deserve one some day.


That's the beauty of a free capitolist society. We deserve things when we have the money, not when we have the skills to use them. Hence many Ferrari owners who can't drive for ****.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm an inch taller than you are, but I weigh 150lbs. I learned on 26's and plan on honing my skills on them until I feel like jumping in the 24'' bandwagon. I eventually will.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

thats what i did. you'll love it and the frame. now when i get mine built its gonna be sick!
hs 33
sherman or nemesis fork
shadow and ringle hubs
custom powdercoated deitys
profile hip stem and 25t imperial chainwheel in tangerine
POW!
although i cant talk, snaky's got his already and mine's in the shop eventually


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

J-dogg said:


> thats what i did. you'll love it and the frame. now when i get mine built its gonna be sick!
> hs 33
> sherman or nemesis fork
> shadow and ringle hubs
> ...


Your's should be done soon enough, Brad told me deathmobiles are easier to do as there is a lot less pre-welding stuff to be done. He told me he could pump them out in a day if need be. Now the SA's are all done or almost all done.

Mine's not here yet, Brad just took some pics I had requested to show it off in it's raw glory. You can even see my name on the top tube in one of the shots. It's at the painters as we speak. I can't wait to put some saddle time on my christmas gift.(even though I pre-ordered mine quite early).

Edit: Hcor.net is moving to a new server apparently, so the pics don't work anymore. Here's the only one I had saved with my name on the TT.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

yeah my brother may be buying this guy's bike from chapel hill so that would make 2 nemesis's in one house! sweet!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Awesome! A friend of mine wants to buy one, so that would be two Nemesis' in the same neighborhood.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

How exactly did you become a Grom Army rider?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> How exactly did you become a Grom Army rider?


That'll be covered in the write-up I will post on my blog when I get my frame within a few weeks(hopefully next week).


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> How exactly did you become a Grom Army rider?


ummmm, im not on the "grom army" i guess per say, but after sending transition my stuff and not getting a response, i emailed brad because his frames are sex and my friend has a deathmobile (jrudolf's custom one) and he said he wasn't looking for team riders at the moment, but i may be able to get grassroots. i decided on that, and about 2 weeks later, threw some pics up on RM, and about a day later, i got a pm from brad, "damn you got some pop! if i send you a frame, you mind riding 24's?" so it just went from there, and soon my bike is getting a rear triangle and that'll be my dj rig, and hopefully i'll be getting a deathmobile 24 for k-nar street and park. so about a week after all that, i get an meail from transition after THREE months saying they may be interested and i needed to send them a lot of results and my race plans and stuff. AKA 1 person run companies are less complicated and sicker bikes. (BRAD)


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

J-dogg said:


> ummmm, im not on the "grom army" i guess per say, but after sending transition my stuff and not getting a response, i emailed brad because his frames are sex and my friend has a deathmobile (jrudolf's custom one) and he said he wasn't looking for team riders at the moment, but i may be able to get grassroots. i decided on that, and about 2 weeks later, threw some pics up on RM, and about a day later, i got a pm from brad, "damn you got some pop! if i send you a frame, you mind riding 24's?" so it just went from there, and soon my bike is getting a rear triangle and that'll be my dj rig, and hopefully i'll be getting a deathmobile 24 for k-nar street and park. so about a week after all that, i get an meail from transition after THREE months saying they may be interested and i needed to send them a lot of results and my race plans and stuff. AKA 1 person run companies are less complicated and sicker bikes. (BRAD)


congrats dude, I know your stokedd, lots of people are getting 24 dms right now (including me)


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

f0ggy said:


> congrats dude, I know your stokedd, lots of people are getting 24 dms right now (including me)


I'm trying to decide if I should get one as well in the next few years. I love your sig f0ggy.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Lookin good Snake-ster... you got DJs near you for that thing to fly on???


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> Lookin good Snake-ster... you got DJs near you for that thing to fly on???


We've got a spot we're currently building up, and another spot that the city tore down that we are planning to rebuild. And we have quite the 4x track too. Here's a pic.









I plan on racing in the open class over there this summer.

It's about 1200 feet long, the gates open and you go down a hill about 10 feet high to gather some speed, the first jump you see is a step-up, followed by a double, very technical, then you land on the backside of that double and pump your way to a huge 15-20 foot long table, that is about 8 feet high with a mad boost lip, then you pump your way to the step up right before the first berm, then another step up(a wee bit smaller) then another berm quickly followed by another table, with another berm right after it, then there's a weird speedbump type of jump where the landing is about 2 feet higher than the kicker, but about 6 feet from it, only way to clear it is to barhump at the right time. Then comes one last berm and a triple(quite long) and a big 4 foot speedbump. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I more and more I see of DJing, the less and less I imagine myself getting good, especially since my music is starting to become really important for me.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> I more and more I see of DJing, the less and less I imagine myself getting good, especially since my music is starting to become really important for me.


Do both, you'll get good, don't worry.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't know, DJing won't seem so important to me if it meant I couldn't do a gig if I crashed . .

I'll probably focus more on the urban aspect of DJ/Urban the better i get.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

dirtyharry said:


> I don't know, DJing won't seem so important to me if it meant I couldn't do a gig if I crashed . .
> 
> I'll probably focus more on the urban aspect of DJ/Urban the better i get.


you worry to much, if you start djing you will realize its fun, if your that afraid of crashing sell your bike and buy some computer games. (sorry to be blunt but sometimes you just have to do it.)


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I already DJ, and it's fun, but I just don't want to go for something too big or too technical, crash, and hurt myself so I can't perform . .. 

Does that make sense?

I'd never, ever, EVER sell my bike unless I was getting a better one. It's plain fun, no matter what I ride it on, and besides, it's my transportation for now. 


I guess I'm trying to say I can't ever imagine myself doing a 15 foot gap, and I don't think I'll ever try.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> I already DJ, and it's fun, but I just don't want to go for something too big or too technical, crash, and hurt myself so I can't perform . ..
> 
> Does that make sense?
> 
> ...


One day you'll feel you have outgrown the jumps you're currently doing. Then you'll feel the need to go bigger. I couldn't imagine myself pulling a 180 ever, nor could I imagine myself bunny hopping up onto picnic tables.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

dirtyharry said:


> I already DJ, and it's fun, but I just don't want to go for something too big or too technical, crash, and hurt myself so I can't perform . ..
> 
> Does that make sense?


ummm i guess dif you're really trying to get good, you'll have to decide what is more important to you. i quit soccer ultimate and lacrosse so i could ride more and i quit guitar due to 2 broken wrists. and f0ggy is right, if you're thart worried about crashing, then you need to sell your bike and buy music and computer games. if you're serious about biking, you need to sac it up and just ride, even if it means crashing, you have to crash to get better and you're going to. buy a tricycle if you don't want to fall


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> I already DJ, and it's fun, but I just don't want to go for something too big or too technical, crash, and hurt myself so I can't perform . ..
> 
> Does that make sense?
> 
> ...


A year ago I couldn't hardly bunnyhop. Now I can 180, wallride, bunnyhop to manual up things, hop 3/4 stairs, etc. You just progress regardless of whether or not you try. However, if you try to hold yourself back you'll never get anywhere.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

delete


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> Dude, a year ago I couldn't picture doing half the stuff I do. I could barely bunnyhop. Now it's 180s, wallrides, bunnyhop to manuals, hopping up stairs, etc. I just rode to get to that level.
> 
> If you try to hold yourself back you will keep sucking.


I strongly agree. That's why I bought a bike that will never hold me back.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

There's something you guys may not understand about me . .. 

You know how some people figure out what they want to do with their life at an early age? Well, I've found that thing. 

Music. 

If I hurt myself and couldn't do it, I'd be so in some pretty bad shape. It's everything to me. I write it, listen to it, analyze it, play it, recommend it. 

so, I'm going to bike so that I am up to skill level with my other mild enthusiast friends, or maybe more, I basically just started four months ago, but I just can't risk losing my music playing ability.

It's what I'm good at. It's what makes me happy, more than anything else. 

I know I'm gonna get yelled at for that, but hey, if you don't respect that, you can go to hell.


Back on topic: your bike is gonig to be sick, snaky.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> There's something you guys may not understand about me . ..
> 
> You know how some people figure out what they want to do with their life at an early age? Well, I've found that thing.
> 
> ...


Nobody's going to yell at anyone it my thread :madmax:

So long as you don't overly push your limits all the time, you'll always be fine, keep on ridin' dude.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> That's the beauty of a free capitolist society. We deserve things when we have the money, not when we have the skills to use them. Hence many Ferrari owners who can't drive for ****.


I noticed this post only now and I find it hilarious.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

No need to tell me! As soon as I get some stuff outta the way, I'm off to learn some urban tricks . . .


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> I noticed this post only now and I find it hilarious.


I'm here all night.

But really, it bugs me when people say you don't deserve something. Unless you really really are a true beginner on something overkill, I don't see why you can't buy something to aid your passions.

BTW that 4x track is unreal looking!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> I'm here all night.
> 
> But really, it bugs me when people say you don't deserve something. Unless you really really are a true beginner on something overkill, I don't see why you can't buy something to aid your passions.
> 
> BTW that 4x track is unreal looking!


I'll be sure to post plenty of pics of it over the summer, anything you want. I'll post pics of me sessioning it with friends, and I even plan on racing it.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> No need to tell me! As soon as I get some stuff outta the way, I'm off to learn some urban tricks . . .


Just figured I'd use this thread to tell you all that my bike is now painted, and stickered, currently awaiting a few parts. Brace yourselves people!


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

Harry, dont sell your bike ever. Keep on riding for the ride. There isnt anywhere that says you need to make a 15' gap, or drop off a 10' ledge. 

Riding is all about the experience, and the feeling you get from riding. Some people are better than others, some take more chance, others sit back and enjoy the company of riding with a group, the hang out, the beer drinking after a good session.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> Just figured I'd use this thread to tell you all that my bike is now painted, and stickered, currently awaiting a few parts. Brace yourselves people!


That's radness snaky. Can't wait to see it. Mine is built. She flies well. I'll post up some pics tonight.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

woah, you read my mind!!!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i'm so much of a tease, i have mine all built up now and have ridden it for a few days and i'm still not taking any pictures of her....


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> .....only way to clear it is to barhump at the right time.....


a barhump is never the solution to a problem, you are obviously doing it wrong....


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> a barhump is never the solution to a problem, you are obviously doing it wrong....


I had no better way to phrase it, pardon my english as a second language.

What I meant is that you had to somewhat pump the bike in mid-air for the rear wheel to clear the lip of the landing. I don't know how to explain it better.

Like the movement you do when you bring the rear up in a bunny hop, timed correctly, allows you to clear it.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

even the beer drinking zach?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i'm so much of a tease, i have mine all built up now and have ridden it for a few days and i'm still not taking any pictures of her....


We need pics, everyone likes pics.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

J-dogg said:


> even the beer drinking zach?


Come again?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> Just figured I'd use this thread to tell you all that my bike is now painted, and stickered, currently awaiting a few parts. Brace yourselves people!


tell us what now? I can't understand, your descriptive writing skills seem to be lacking... We need some visual aids or pictures in order to fully comprehend what you are saying.


----------

